# Too Much Technology Crammed Into Cars These Days, More Distractions



## SeaBreeze (Oct 5, 2017)

Do you think there's too much technology being crammed into new vehicles these days?  Seems like they keep on adding and adding excessive buttons and features in the new cars, even more reasons to take your eyes off the road and not concentrate on what you should be doing behind the wheel.....driving.  Take the poll and tell us too much, or you're good with it all.

Some more information on the subject here.



> Automakers now include more options to allow drivers to use social  media, email and text. The technology is also becoming more complicated  to use. Cars used to have a few buttons and knobs. Some vehicles now  have as many as 50 buttons on the steering wheel and dashboard that are  multi-functional. There are touch screens, voice commands, writing pads,  heads-up displays on windshields and mirrors and 3-D computer-generated  images.
> 
> 
> “It’s adding more and more layers of complexity and information at  drivers’ fingertips without often considering whether it’s a good idea  to put it at their fingertips,” Strayer said. That complexity increases  the overall amount of time drivers spend trying to use the systems.
> ...


----------



## chic (Oct 5, 2017)

I believe so. I don't have half of that stuff in my car, but it would sure be distracting if I did. It would explain the bad driving habits of everybody else I meet on the road.


----------



## Knight (Oct 5, 2017)

Safety equipment excluded voice communication is pure distraction. Getting from point "a" to point "b" without an accident depends on a driver paying attention to the traffic. It's been shown voice communication is 4 times worse that driving drunk when it comes to causing an accident. Combine drunk driving with the drunk on a phone and the odds increase that someone is going to be injured. 

A Sunday drive with the family is a thing of the past, with so much traffic now staying alive going to the grocery store is a challenge.


----------



## Sunny (Oct 5, 2017)

I absolutely think the technology is overdone, and is a distraction. With all the stuff in my new car, I've had to learn to ignore most of it while the car is in motion.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 5, 2017)

For me it is too much and I also have a problem with the newest cars that attempt to think and react for me.  

My 2012 model has a feature that applies the brakes to a wheel that is not getting traction when it is slippery and the automatic brakes lock up when you try to stop on icy pavement.  IMO these things are more dangerous, for me, than they are helpful.  I can't imagine how I will feel when I upgrade to a new model and have buzzers going off when the car drifts slightly or have the brakes applied when the car senses a dangerous object.  I wish they would let me drive or come up with a fully self driving car and leave me out of the decision making.


----------



## Manatee (Oct 5, 2017)

I prefer simple.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Oct 5, 2017)

I have a wonderful old Mazda that gets great gas mileage and is very low maintenance. The one thing I wish it had is a back-up camera and warning signal. In lieu of that, I park on the outer fringes of parking lots so I don't have to worry about people doing distracted walking or zooming around in the parking lot. Good exercise too, I figure.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 5, 2017)

Well, I have a 1999 car but I wish I had a computer to use on my car.  It's never going to happen for me, I guess!


----------



## tnthomas (Oct 5, 2017)

Oops,  my 'yes' vote was meant as "yes, I like all the new technology and think it's convenient or safer."   I really meant *no*.

That said, the last car I bought was a 2015 Corrolla, and it was pretty much the bargain model that you see as 'bait' on a dealer's website.   

Things it has:

Air conditioning
Electric windows & locks
AM/FM radio
USB ports
Bluetooth

The bluetooth is handy, I can sync my phone with the car system, play music from my phone over the car speakers.

  Also, do "hands-free" phone conversations.


The car *does not* have a navigation screen, or associated GPS.  Doesn't have an alarm system or LoJack.

I don't know what else new cars may come with, but my car doesn't have it...that's OK,

before you get the car paid off, any 'fancy' electronics will be waay outdated.

Consumer Reports has advised over the years to just treat yourself to buying a top-of-the-line cell phone, 

rather than sink a bunch of money in automotive electronic frills.


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 5, 2017)

Aunt Bea said:


> For me it is too much and I also have a problem with the newest cars that attempt to think and react for me.
> 
> My 2012 model has a feature that applies the brakes to a wheel that is not getting traction when it is slippery and the automatic brakes lock up when you try to stop on icy pavement.  IMO these things are more dangerous, for me, than they are helpful.  I can't imagine how I will feel when I upgrade to a new model and have buzzers going off when the car drifts slightly or have the brakes applied when the car senses a dangerous object.  I wish they would let me drive or come up with a fully self driving car and leave me out of the decision making.



I'm going with no opinion because I've never had one with the new technology.  In a couple years I'll have to get a one.   Some things might be good, like warning in the blind spot and backing up.  I disabled ABS (anti-lock brake system) years ago by just pulling out a fuse. A mechanic showed me how.  Bet you can't do that with the new ones.  {sigh}


----------



## Sunny (Oct 5, 2017)

I like the safety features of the new technology. That's a large part of the reason I bought a car this year.

The safety features don't really distract you; what they sometimes do is wake you up by giving you a little "nudge."  "Hey, dummy, you're straying over the line into the next lane."  "Don't change lanes now, there's a car in your blind spot!"  "Don't back up now, there's a pedestrian about to walk in back of your car!"  And maybe unnecessarily, "Beep beep, the light just changed to green and the car in front of you has moved!"

But some of the technology is definitely a distraction. The GPS screen with its map is one. The beguiling audio system is another, especially if you use Sirius.  The complicated heating and cooling systems distract you if you try messing around with them while you are driving. Not to mention the phone hookup technology, which I refuse to even learn how to use. I don't talk on my cell phone while driving.

So the question is quite a complicated one.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 5, 2017)

Ruthanne said:


> Well, I have a 1999 car but I wish I had a computer to use on my car.  It's never going to happen for me, I guess!



Depending on what feature you would like to have, there is an after market out there.

I would like to have a backup camera on my car.  It's available.


----------



## Don M. (Oct 5, 2017)

The bad thing about cars, anymore, is that when some of this "gee whiz" stuff breaks....and it will....it usually costs a fortune to get it fixed.  Unless its something obvious, like a broken hose or belt, a mechanic almost has to hook up to a computer readout to find out what is wrong...and even that is often not accurate.  It's almost to the point where an average car owner can't do much other than change a windshield wiper blade.  If a person wants to increase their vocabulary of obscenities, try changing spark plugs on a V6 front wheel drive engine. 

When listening to most new car commercials today, the emphasis seems to be on all the electronic gadgetry, instead of things like reliability, and handling.


----------



## Buckeye (Oct 5, 2017)

I love all the gadgets!  My car has the in-dash display screen with backup camera, GPS, weather, radio, AC controls, OnStar, etc.  Steering wheel has about a dozen buttons.  This is not my first car with a lot of electronics and I've never had an issue with any of the gadgets.  

If you find them distracting, maybe you should turn in your keys.


----------



## Pappy (Oct 6, 2017)

I like the new technology in new cars. The wife and I lease a Kia Sportage with all the newer stuff. I especially like the blue tooth, hands free phone and the back up camera. Figuring out all the steering wheel buttons took a while, but I think I’ve got most of it down now.

The one thing I would never consider is a driverless car. No way...


----------



## Jackie22 (Oct 6, 2017)

I also like the technology in my car...use it all the time, the only thing I do not have that I wish I did is the GPS.


----------



## Buckeye (Oct 6, 2017)

Pappy said:


> I like the new technology in new cars. The wife and I lease a Kia Sportage with all the newer stuff. I especially like the blue tooth, hands free phone and the back up camera. Figuring out all the steering wheel buttons took a while, but I think I’ve got most of it down now.
> 
> The one thing I would never consider is a driverless car. No way...



Pappy, I'm hoping that in 10 years or so they have the bug worked out of self-driving cars.  I'd like to quit driving at 80 or so and that would make it easier for me.  But the technology will have to get waaaay better


----------



## Sunny (Oct 6, 2017)

http://www.denverpost.com/2017/10/05/cars-technology-driver-distraction/


----------



## Don M. (Oct 6, 2017)

Distracted Driving is now the Number One cause of traffic accidents and deaths.  The National Safety Council says that over 26% of auto accidents are caused by drivers playing with their cell phones or "entertainment" systems while driving.  Auto deaths due to Distraction have replaced Drunk Driving as the leading cause of driving deaths.  The Only other category that causes more accidental deaths is "unintentional poisoning"...opioids, drug overdoses. etc.  Playing with a cell phone, or fiddling with the "touch screen", etc., takes a drivers attention off the road, and those around him/her.  At highway speeds, it only takes a fraction of a second to veer out of lane, etc., and cause a bad wreck.  

http://www.nsc.org/NewsDocuments/2014-Press-Release-Archive/3-25-2014-Injury-Facts-release.pdf


----------



## Buckeye (Oct 6, 2017)

lol - If you have a problem with the technology, I suggest you call Uber or Lyft, since virtually all new cars come with these features.  

I use them, but I use them safely.  My grandfathers would have said that a radio in the car is a distraction.


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 6, 2017)

I would *hope* you can turn most of the features off, if you don't want to use them.   Please tell me that's true.    layful:


----------



## Don M. (Oct 6, 2017)

Hoot N Annie said:


> lol - If you have a problem with the technology, I suggest you call Uber or Lyft, since virtually all new cars come with these features.



I don't have any problem with these "entertainment" features in newer cars...I simply don't use them.  For me, getting from point A to B safely is the priority, and I'm not stupid enough to be playing with a cell phone, or poking around on the dashboard display, looking for the nearest restaurant while doing 70MPH.  I routinely dodge fools who think their car is an Entertainment center, or a mobile phone booth.  So far, I've been lucky, but if one of these clowns ever hits me, and I survive, I will have my lawyer subpoena his cell phone records, and the records from his vehicles computer.  If they show Distracted Driving, I will own everything in that individual's Net Worth.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 6, 2017)

Don M. said:


> When listening to most new car commercials today, the emphasis seems to be on all the electronic gadgetry, instead of things like reliability, and handling.



Exactly. Sell the sizzle, not the steak.

Sorry to have an opposing viewpoint to many in this thread, but back-up cameras are to me just a useless frill. When I learned to drive I didn't have one nor did I ever need one - it wasn't as if I were driving an eighteen-wheeler. Just turn your head, scan the area behind you and _voilà_. 

I can understand if you have arthritis or other limited mobility, though. 

It all goes back to what my first martial arts teacher used to say - "people aren't aware of their environment".


----------



## Buckeye (Oct 6, 2017)

SifuPhil said:


> Exactly. Sell the sizzle, not the steak.
> 
> Sorry to have an opposing viewpoint to many in this thread, but back-up cameras are to me just a useless frill. When I learned to drive I didn't have one nor did I ever need one - it wasn't as if I were driving an eighteen-wheeler. Just turn your head, scan the area behind you and _voilà_.
> 
> ...



The camera doesn't replace common sense, it augments it.  Also, my car has sensors front and rear so that if someone you didn't see walks behind you car you get an audible warning.  When used properly, it's all good.  Of course, there have always been careless drivers, regardless of the technology.  That's nothing new.  So turn off the damn AM radio and concentrate on what you are doing.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 6, 2017)

Hoot N Annie said:


> The camera doesn't replace common sense, it augments it.  Also, my car has sensors front and rear so that if someone you didn't see walks behind you car you get an audible warning.  When used properly, it's all good.  Of course, there have always been careless drivers, regardless of the technology.  That's nothing new.  So turn off the damn AM radio and concentrate on what you are doing.



I don't think it's about common sense, though - it's about being able to scan your immediate surroundings, not being in such a hurry, and not relying upon technology to do everything but brush your teeth for you.  I can understand the augmentation, but at what point does that become reliance? 

The lane-drift sensors? Unless you're falling asleep, you should be _aware_ of when you start drifting into another lane. Just like the emergency braking systems - if you (the generic "you", not _you_ personally ) weren't speeding and tailgating, you'd have plenty of time to assess the situation and apply your brakes. 

Maybe I'm just too old-fashioned, but the way I see it, if Bogey didn't have it, I don't need it.


----------



## Buckeye (Oct 6, 2017)

One final thought - the responses on here largely reflect the demographics of this forum.  I'm guessing that if we asked a random group of folks of my grandson's age, mid 20s, they would not even understand the question, in that they have always been in cars with some degree of technology.  My grandchildren do not know of a time without cell phones etc.  They would see the technology as just another tool, no more distracting than a radio or the controls for the heater/AC.  Do you ever change stations while driving?  Adjust the volume?  Or the temperature?

As for lane-drift sensors, before I retired (9 years ago) the company I worked for, which had over a 1,000 drivers with CDLs, was looking at an early form of "lane drift" technology for our fleet.  People get tired, and driving tired is a much greater problem than other issues, and in itself leads to distracted driving.  It sounds like the folks on here are all perfect drivers, but I am not, and have drifted out of my lane for whatever reason more than once in the 55+ years I've been driving.   I think you can "get my drift".  

Have a great day.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Oct 6, 2017)

My neighbor's daughter has had a series of distracted driving accidents, 7 to be precise. The first 4 were from texting while driving, which she finally quit doing. The last one happened when she lit a cigarette, dropped her lighter and took her eyes off the road. I like her a lot, so I talked to her about my concerns that she won't be with us much longer if she doesn't improve her driving. The problem is that she doesn't consider driving to be enough to fully engage her attention.

She says she'll never drive again and I hope that's true for all our sakes.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 6, 2017)

Safety gadgets can prevent accidents.

Gadgets to play with or distract one from driving attentively are dangerous. Yes, for some people, even a radio can be a distraction.


----------



## Myquest55 (Oct 6, 2017)

I am not a fan of all the fancy technology.  I just want to get from point A to point B.  Hertz recently gave me a "keyless" car and after a long flight with nausea medicine, I was so flustered that I could not, for the life of me, figure out how to even turn it on.  I had to take the fob back and ask for a car with a key.  I know they thought I was nuts but.....I'm all for safety but, not sure I am actually safer.  I mean really??  What is wrong with a key?  Just because we can doesn't mean we should!


----------



## Pappy (Oct 7, 2017)

When they start looking like this.....I’ll be walking for sure.


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 7, 2017)

Pappy said:


> When they start looking like this.....I’ll be walking for sure.



But I don't see a cup holder.     That's all I want.


----------



## nvtribefan (Oct 7, 2017)

SifuPhil said:


> Sorry to have an opposing viewpoint to many in this thread, but back-up cameras are to me just a useless frill. When I learned to drive I didn't have one nor did I ever need one - it wasn't as if I were driving an eighteen-wheeler. Just turn your head, scan the area behind you and _voilà_.



All the people who have backed over small children and family pets would likely beg to differ with you.  Love my backup camera.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 7, 2017)

nvtribefan said:


> All the people who have backed over small children and family pets would likely beg to differ with you.  Love my backup camera.



I suppose you're right. Luckily I never encountered that particular problem.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 7, 2017)

Pappy said:


> When they start looking like this.....I’ll be walking for sure.



Hey! Where's the ashtray?!?


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 7, 2017)

It slides out from under the mini bar.


----------



## Lethe200 (Oct 14, 2017)

In May 2017 we took possession of our new car, a top-of-the-line model SUV. There are pros and cons to the many computerized features. But the pros outweighed the cons by a significant number. I like the safety features and would not have bought the car without them. 

True, I don't need auto-parking (I've never had a problem with parallel parking). I could care less if an iPod or cellphone can easily play music over the stereo speakers, because I don't use an iPod nor do I keep music on my cellphone - I'm an audiophile and prefer to use my excellent home stereo system since I find compressed music files unpleasant when amplified.

Our car's Technology Package has voice-activated satellite Navigation System with pinch-to-zoom capability. The VA system works pretty well (although I kept my stand-alone Magellan GPS because it has a unique "least freeways" routing that is easy to use and when we have time, has taken us on some breathtaking back roads). The routing is fast and efficient with good audio alerts in plenty of time to make a turn or take an exit ramp.

The SiriusXM Traffic/Travel Link advises us of road delays while traveling. My DH loves the 8" touchscreen and says even with his poor eyesight it's easy to read the screen map as we're driving. There's cameras fore and aft with crosstraffic alert, including a Blind Spot Warning on both side mirrors (VERY useful!). 

I love, love, love the Remote Start System. Since the car has a twin-turbo engine I prefer to warm up thoroughly before driving it, as we live in a hilly area and are only two blocks off the freeway. Our traffic moves fast; after a 90-degree turn that on-ramp gives me about 50 yds to get up to 65 mph if I don't want somebody's car running into the trunk!

Standard equipment included the heated/ventilated seats, which were a requirement when I researched for a new car. No need for the heat but the ventilation was a must. On long drives it makes it much more comfortable! It has the lane-keeping assist, and emergency braking alarm (not the automated emergency braking). I don't use the Adaptive Cruise Control much, however; our freeways are a little too wild most of the time [smile].

Another feature that was a must was memory seating. These are 10-way adjustable power seats and it's a delight to be able to get into the car after someone else has driven it, and recall my settings with a single button. It has 911Assist, which I think is very useful (while hoping I never have to utilize it). 

Love the "Auto" feature on the lights. Once set, you have daytime running lights. I had these originally on our 2003 Hyundai SUV and was instantly converted. It's simply brilliant: set and forget, no running around at night without your lights on because the streetlights are so bright you forgot to turn yours on. I see older cars at dusk and at night without their lights on and feel sorry for them, so dangerous!

On our new car, the "Auto" feature has a computer sensor that monitors the amount of ambient day or artificial lighting. The daytime running lights are a separate smaller lamp. Any time it's dark - whether in a garage, a tunnel, or sunset - the full lights go on automatically. If you're driving on any road where there's no oncoming opposite traffic, the hi-beams come on automatically; as soon as the system detects opposing traffic the lights switch back to normal. You still maintain manual control, if you wish. But I find the system works beautifully and haven't had to override it so far.


----------



## Cap'n Mike (Oct 15, 2017)

I guess I have to be a "yes" for a lot of the gadgets. I drive a new(ish) 2016 - Suzuki Vitara. It has SatNav which as I work for the ambulance service on call is very useful, reversing camera with guide lines, love it, Bluetooth, love it with the hands free phone it gives me. I don't have parking sensors although have driven a car with them and they can be annoying. I do have the facility to adjust the headlight beam so that if I have a heavy load in the back I can lower them so I don't dazzle other drivers.


----------



## Don M. (Oct 15, 2017)

I think that the technology that improves safety...lane departure warning, collision avoidance sensors, backup camera's, etc., is a good thing.  The One thing I would like to see added is a loud and obnoxious noise being piped through the radio speakers whenever a cell phone is activated while the car is in motion....and continuing until the phone is turned off, or the car comes to a stop.  Cell phone distractions have become the Number One cause of traffic accidents in recent years, and even hands free usage can be a problem if the "conversation" becomes more important than paying attention to driving.


----------



## Buckeye (Oct 15, 2017)

Funny stuff on here!  The two biggest distractions I have while driving are (1) Hoot the Poodle and (2) a pretty girl walking down the street. Not necessarily in that order.


----------



## hearlady (Oct 15, 2017)

There's too much technology these days period. Wish I could live without it but I enjoy the quality of life it brings. The problem will be if it's taken away by an MP attack people under 30 will be in a lot of trouble. They'll need us to get them through.


----------



## Cap'n Mike (Oct 15, 2017)

One thing that would save lives would be an automatic jamming device for cell phones as soon as they are taken into a car! They just won't work!


----------



## Sunny (Oct 16, 2017)

> back-up cameras are to me just a useless frill.



Not true, Sifu. Several times, I have started to back out when parked next to  car big enough to obscure my view of what's coming, when the "beep beep beep" alerted me to the fact that a car,
or a pedestrian, was approaching from the side. Those cameras have probably prevented thousands of accidents.  It's like having a new kind of vision that can see around corners!

One unnecessary frill in my new car is the heated steering wheel.  I mean, really?  I certainly don't need it in Maryland, maybe if I lived in Alaska I would!


----------



## Cap'n Mike (Oct 16, 2017)

But they have to cater for all, not just Marylanders


----------



## Sunny (Oct 16, 2017)

True. I always have the option of not turning it on. (But unfortunately, I've had to pay for it!)


----------



## Cap'n Mike (Oct 16, 2017)

I would like it here in the UK but only have heated seats Ummmmm!!


----------



## Pete (Oct 18, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> Do you think there's too much technology being crammed into new vehicles these days? .



Long ago in another life I drove a big rig across the country and had to spend quite a bit of time before each run to 'Trip plan' my drive. I would spend time studying maps to find the best route and then head off on the run. Today one merely has to tap in an address on any vehicles on-board GPS and within seconds the perfect route appears. Yes there is way too much technology on today's cars but how much is too much varies with each persons abilities. 

Maybe a better question would be... who wants to buy a car that drives itself.


----------



## Don M. (Oct 18, 2017)

Pete said:


> Maybe a better question would be... who wants to buy a car that drives itself.



I've got mixed emotions about "self driving" cars.  On one hand, it would sure go a long way towards removing the hazards of the drunks and cell phone fools....But, could it be developed in a way that would prevent some "hacker" from jamming the GPS, for example, and causing a loss of control on a busy highway that would result in a major pileup??  I'm sure that this technology will be commonplace in the future, but it certainly will need a lot of safeguards.  The scary time would be the years of transition where there are still huge numbers of "driven" cars competing for space with the "self driven".  I don't think I would want to be on the highway during that "mix".


----------



## Cap'n Mike (Oct 19, 2017)

Yes, quite agree. Bad enough sitting next to a family member learning to drive but with no driver???? Quite like the parking help having seen many people's attempt!


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Oct 19, 2017)

I have an “old clunker” stationwagon, year 2000 model, so it has the port for the tracking module; but it does not have all of the new stuff that is on the dash of the newer vehicles.  When Ina came to visit me, she drove  her new car, and I think that I would not want to have to learn all of the driving technology that she has in her vehicle, although I can see the benefit of all of it. 
I have one of those driving monitors called “Automatic”, and it works with my iPhone app. It does diagnostics on my vehicle, as well as lets me know the gas mileage, and how much gas was used for each trip that I make. 
I just wrote to my insurance company because I have been reading that some companies have a program that lowers your insurance costs when you use one of these monitors. 
Does anyone have one of these that connects with your insurance company ? I think that different companies have different modules that they use. If you have one, did it actually save you money with your insurance premiums , and do you like having it in your car ? 

https://www.automatic.com/how-automatic-works/


----------

